# Computer Doesnt Lock after Smart Card is Removed



## BlueDraconian (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a customer who has 3 new laptops and we use the certificates on the smartcard for authentication on our network. Anyways the computer do not lock upon removal of the smartcard s they should. Local Policy is set to lock the computer on removal of the card. Also had the customer update our Group Policy's but to no avail. We use active directory to administrate our network. Any idea or possible fix actions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi BlueDraconian:

I am guessing that these PC's are used by the U.S. Military, I suggest that you get your superiors involved with this problem.

In the future please keep your name,rank,unit of assignment out of your threads. The world does not need to know who you are and where you are.
I deleted your personal information.

Locking this thread. Sorry. 

BG
MSG (Ret) U.S. Army


----------

